# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  هاام جدا جدا جدا لكل زوار قسم طبيبك النفسى

## red_dragon

السلام عليكم 
لاحظت اثناء مرورى داخل مواضيع هذا القسم بأن كثير من الاعضاء يقيمون بالرد على استفسارات الاعضاء الاخرين 
ولى تعليق على هذا :
ليست المشاكل النفسية بالشىء السهل الهين حتى وان كان بعض من هذه المشاكل يببدوا كذلك ...ولكنه بالنسبة لصاحبها هى مشكلة تأرق عليه حياته ...
فبمجرد كتابة احد المشاكل ارى الاعضاء يسارعون بالرد و ايجاد الحلول ( واعلم والله ان هذا من طيبة قلبوهم و حبهم لمساعدة من يحتاج الى هذه المساعده) ونسوا ان هناك شىء اسمه الطب النفسى و هو علم كبير لا يقل اهمية عن جميع تخصصات الطب ... وانى لا ابالغ ان قلت انه اهمها و اخطرها على الاطلاق
فلعل احد نصائحك هذه لمن لديه مشكلة تجعل مشكلته تتفاقم و تزداد سوء 
فرجاء حااااااااار عدم اعطاء النصائح الا من جهة المختصييين 
فأنتم لا تعرفون ابعاد هذه المشاكل
و شكراااا

----------


## red_dragon

انا ااااااااااااسف جدا ..
لم الاحظ انا الموضوع مثبت من جهة المشرف 
لقد حاولت ازالة موضوعى و لكنى لا اعلم كيف 
ولكن ما استغربت له حقا انه رغم تثبيت الموضوع الا ان الاعضاء لازالوا يعطون النصائح
لعلهم لم يروه كما لم اراه انا

----------


## Egyptian eagle

فعلا ,, الطب النفسي شيء كبير جدا و هو أكبر من أي شخص لم يتخصص فيه و ذلك رغم أي قراءة خارجية أو ما إلى ذلك ,, فيه مثل اعتقد انه بيتداول في مصر و هو بيقول اعط الخبز للخباز و ان اكل نصفه ... ولا إيه .....



 كون إن شخص يقدم روشتة علاج من خلال وجهة نظر شخصية فدا ما اعتقدش انه صحيح ,,,


 أنا لا أريد من أحد أن ( يزعل مني ) علشان كلامي و انا و الله لا أتذكر أي اسم أو اقصد اي اسم بكلامي و انما اتكلم على الناس كلها و انا اولهم و بالرغم من إني مليش ولا مشاركة في القسم دا إلا أنه يمكن له أن يكون قسم متميز و مرجع طبي نفساني ممتاز 

 دمتم بخير

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم 

بالفعل يوجد موضوع مثبت لذلك لأننا لاحظنا تزايد تلك الردود

و لم نشأ الحذف باثر رجعي و رأينا ان تلك الردود تسبب الكثير من المضايقات 

لصاحب الموضوع و أيضاً في بعض الأحيان تكون خاطئة فتسبب بعض النتائج السلبية 

و بناء عليه تم عمل موضوع مثبت و تم إرسال الرابط الخاص به لجميع الأعضاء من قبل

المشرف العام حرصاً علي الجميع و كي يؤدي هذا القسم دوره المنشود 

و أدعو معك مجدداً جميع الأخوة و الأخوات إلي عدم الرد علي الإستفسارات

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------

